# Has anyone tried to stop you doing your rubiks cube?



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

All i want is an a type cube and ive asked if i can buy it for ages but my mum says i have an "unhealthy" obsession with it and is trying to make me give up cubing and i have only been cubing since november.
Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 7, 2011)

Your mom is probably right on this.


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell your mom its the same "unhealthy" obsession as her and her TV watching is like. In truth, cubing is just another way to use you time.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> Tell your mom its the same "unhealthy" obsession as her and her TV watching is like. In truth, cubing is just another way to use you time.


 
Except you can cube nearly everywhere. It is portable (sort of like a portable television?)


----------



## Olji (Jan 7, 2011)

and doesnt need a power source like the portable tv does (if you dont count with the touch cube that is)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I have told her that but she says "dylan thats not the same dont be silly" i think shes just jelous or something?


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I have told her that but she says "dylan thats not the same dont be silly" i think shes just jelous or something?



Well that means she is arrogant and doesnt want to hear the truth. Get your dad involved.


----------



## Olji (Jan 7, 2011)

My brother dont like my cubing, mostly because I used a rather loud cube at first, and he grew to hate it, but he'll let me be if I do it on my room, if I cube in some other room and he passes by, he usually just points in the direction of my room and says: "there please", he respects my hobby, but he hate the sound it creates xD.

anyway, on topic:

It may be that she's annoyed of the cubing and dont want you to get a better cube and become more intense with it, ask her why she won't let you, if its just that she's annoyed by it, and if so, say that you will (mostly) cube in your room or something
Hope it works out


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Hes really proud of me but there split up and my step dad has the same views as my mum :-(


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, she's wrong. Unless cubing has got in the way of ordinary life, then she's not giving you any basic freedom.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you i will ask


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I will ask*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Hes...there...


 
lol

On Topic, no.



Dylan said:


> I will ask*


You know you can edit a post with the little edit button on the bottom right hand corner of your post.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell her if you're not cubing, you'll probably get into other past time activities that kids your age are doing, such as heroin.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 7, 2011)

I first started cubing the summer before high school, and during my freshman year I would sometimes cube a bit too much and my grades would start to fall a bit. In these cases my parents would take my cubes away until I brought my grades back up. How are your grades in school? Do you think she's wanting you to stop because it's affecting your grades? If your grades are fine, and haven't changed, then just tell your parents this. It's hard to argue with a logical argument that, as long as the cubing does not affect your grades in school, then how is it an unhealthy hobby?

Your parents will become more accepting of your cubing as long as you can keep your grades up, and keep doing well in school. My parents weren't exactly thrilled when I first started cubing, they felt I did it "way too much." But, after I showed them that I was serious about it, and could still do well in school, they became some of my biggest supporters.

Let us know how it goes with you and your parents. Be nice, and try to present your side to them so that they can see that you are serious about cubing. They'll come around eventually, even if it takes a little while.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

My grades are always high and cubing hasnt affected at all


----------



## izovire (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow now that seems a bit stubborn I think... for your mom to try and stop you from enjoying a hobby that isn't mentally or physically damaging... 

My father kicked me out of my house (his house actually) because I wasn't getting a job... but I was business planning to open the first Twisty puzzle store in North America. He said it wasn't going to work and said playing with toys wouldn't amount to anything! But here I am, doing business successfully, organizing some competitions, and inspiring new cubers. 

Just don't get kicked out of the house!


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow good on you man give me the name and i shall travel there and you should set up an ebay shop to


----------



## izovire (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Wow good on you man give me the name and i shall travel there and you should set up an ebay shop to


 
I'm in Lakewood, CO. USA But if you do travel and bring your mom into my store she'll probably change her mind on the "cubing obsession" and find it more of a sport. Though my business name is Puzzle Addictions... and addiction is a pretty serious aspect of it; a healthy addiction!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 7, 2011)

My mother never tried to stop me, but I've had some quite unpleasant with my girlfriend's step dad. He tells me all the time that it's a "waste of time" and that I "just do the same thing over and over again." Keep in mind he's referring to all puzzles (he's seen me do a variety of puzzles such as 2x2-5x5, magic, mega/pyraminx, etc), and methods (speedsolve, bld, step bld solves (like in Fridrich doing a pair bld, etc)). I'm not sure why he's so cranky about it, to be honest. He tells me I need to find a better way to "use my time." I explain to him that me playing with a cube is no different than him playing guitar and bass, and he tries to say how it doesn't "eat up all of his time." I tell him that it doesn't eat up all my time, but I choose to do it. He calls it my "heroin." He doesn't understand the passion I have for it, nor will he (even though he's in a band and before he got this job working evenings he practiced at minimum weekly and he's often found strumming around). I think he has some sort of jealousy issue out of it (that sounds really arrogant, but I don't mean it like that), and seeing me do them often doesn't help the issue. It probably doesn't help that whenever I'm at my girlfriend's parents' place, I'm often bored and I'm not real big on a lot of small chatter (some is okay but it just seems to get repetitive). So I'll cube or get on a laptop while I'm there and I guess sometimes they feel like I don't want to be there because of it.

Chris has a very strong argument though. If what is important (school, chores, job, etc) isn't slacking because of your cubing habits, then how can the passion be so negative? Remember that when you get into these "arguments" with your parents, as soon as you (or your parents) get heated, the argument is pretty much useless at that point, so try extra hard to stay calm during this particular one.

I've got a handful of friends who tease me that I often ignore them for the cube (sometimes they joke about banning my cube while we hang out, because I often get too involved into the cube and say "Huh?" too many times), but it's never a negative thing. My closest friends are definitely my biggest supporters in it, even those who tell me "Hey, no cube tonight." I can understand their point though, I go hang out with them and I might as well not if I ignore them for my cube


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats the same with me exept i have no girlfreind izovire im gonna get that deal with the a v cube is it any good?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 7, 2011)

Dearest Dylan,
I cannot understand what you are trying to type. Is it that hard to use periods to signify the end of one statement and the beginning of the question? This isn't a chat room, so you can take your time trying to tell us what you want to tell us.
With Love
Waffo


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Waffo im new and not familiar with the system also i am on my ipod sorry


----------



## ianography (Jan 7, 2011)

try saying, "would you rather i play halo at one in the morning?" But make it polite and not, you know, snotty.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Waffo im new and not familiar with the system also i am on my ipod sorry


 
With all due respect (and I do mean that.) being new is no excuse for not taking your time. Neither is being on an iPod. While I understand the possible difficulty of performing such actions on an iPod, you could take a little extra time to do such things as punctuation, or grammatical accuracy. And actually, the iPod has a function where if you press the spacebar twice, it gives you a period. Try using it.

If you just take a little more time on your posts, all of us here will appreciate it I'm sure. =)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> With all due respect (and I do mean that.) being new is no excuse for not taking your time. Neither is being on an iPod. While I understand the possible difficulty of performing such actions on an iPod, you could take a little extra time to do such things as punctuation, or grammatical accuracy. And actually, the iPod has a function where if you press the spacebar twice, it gives you a period. Try using it.
> 
> If you just take a little more time on your posts, all of us here will appreciate it I'm sure. =)


 

I have found it thanks


----------



## Hiero (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wait until you get married. It gets worse. I also used the same argument that if I'm addicted to cubing then she's addicted to the t.v. Just keep cubing and eventually the complaining will die down. You need to outlast them. They will get tired of complaining and accept it eventually to a certain degree. It helps if you go to a competition.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 7, 2011)

Sometimes, my dad will take my cube if he wants to talk about something. It says it's my cigarette, when im doing "random" h-perms. Its pretty annoying, but eventually I sort of figured out when I can cube like a maniac and when the cube goes in its time-out corner. Going to a competition also helps alot, it lets the parents see that the other people who do this are all pretty normal, not just nerds and chinese (no racism intended, its just the general steriotype of cubing.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

HelpCube; said:


> Going to a competition also helps alot, it lets the parents see that the other people who do this are all pretty normal, not just nerds and chinese (no racism intended, its just the general steriotype of cubing.


 im not good enough at all!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> im not good enough at all!


 
You don't need to be good to compete.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> im not good enough at all!


 
No need to be good to go to a competition! At the majority of people's speed, we're not there to win, but to socialize and learn some stuff.

::EDIT:: NINJA'D


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 7, 2011)

Dylan, there is no speed requirement to compete in competitions. At worst, there may be a hard limit where if you hit a certain time, they stop you, but I usually only see that for big cubes. Go to a comp, meet people, you'll get better and you'll get even more interested.

EDIT: It almost looks like a triple ninja.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 7, 2011)

Show her this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32VQ2HeELA Then tell her, "This is what it can be like, if only you would support me." Then give her your saddest expression. And ya, I went through this, sorta.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 7, 2011)

By the way, get a better cube than type A. If you are sure you want a type A, get the A-V. (A 5)


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 7, 2011)

I think parents should heartily encourage the cube as its one of the best forms of brain training around. Surely no-one wants me to discourage faz?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think parents should heartily encourage the cube as its one of the best forms of brain training around. Surely no-one wants me to discourage faz?


 
Rowe might.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 7, 2011)

Your parent shouldn't stop you from doing what makes you happy and still safe.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Rowe might.


 
I love these sort of comments


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> im not good enough at all!


 
Can you solve a 3x3x3 in less than 10 minutes?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

My parents will not let me buy cubes with my own money. 
When I asked for a new 4x4 (my mom's friend broke my old Meffert's 4x4) She says "How many cubes did I buy you?"
I reply with "None" (Its true I purchased all mine)
I usually find it rather humorous.



cmhardw said:


> Can you solve a 3x3x3 in less than 10 minutes?


Even if its over don't they go with the time on the stopwatch?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 8, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Tell her if you're not cubing, you'll probably get into other past time activities that kids your age are doing, such as heroin.


 
+1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My parents will not let me buy cubes with my own money.
> When I asked for a new 4x4 (my mom's friend broke my old Meffert's 4x4) She says "How many cubes did I buy you?"
> I reply with "None" (Its true I purchased all mine)
> I usually find it rather humorous.
> ...


 
Hahahahaha!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Even if its over don't they go with the time on the stopwatch?



Yes they do.


Lots of people already go times of more than 10 minutes in competitions, so even if it takes you more than 10 mins it doesn't matter.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 8, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> 
> Lots of people already go times of more than 10 minutes in competitions, so even if it takes you more than 10 mins it doesn't matter.


 
It depends on the competiton, but yes sometimes times over 10 minutes are also ok.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think parents should heartily encourage the cube as its one of the best forms of brain training around.


 
I agree. My plan is to take my kids out of school and make them play with cubes.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I agree. My plan is to take my kids out of school and make them play with cubes.


 
This is genius, we should get rid of public schools and instead force children into solving rubiks cubes 6 hours a day . Then all our education problems would be solved.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> This is genius, we should get rid of public schools and instead force children into solving rubiks cubes 6 hours a day . Then all our education problems would be solved.


 
Not to mention all the costs saved building of schools, employment of teachers, principals, coaches, and equipment. 
Brilliance!!!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> Tell your mom its the same "unhealthy" obsession as her and her TV watching is like. In truth, cubing is just another way to use you time.



My mon told me the same thing. I am interested in the cube when he lost his popularity. The passion and probably not fashionable.

I'm the man of return of the cube with my show tv 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 8, 2011)

I already cube for a few hours a day, but a few more wouldn't hurt now, would it?


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 8, 2011)

maybe tell her that its your free time and cubing is how you like to spend it


----------



## KitKat (Jan 8, 2011)

My mum.... she thinks im addicted to it or something.. so she tried "helping" me with by throwing away my 7by7 cube... i hate her so much for that!!!  .... geez parents!!!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

KitKat said:


> My mum.... she thinks im addicted to it or something.. so she tried "helping" me with by throwing away my 7by7 cube... i hate her so much for that!!!  .... geez parents!!!


 
coughmurdercoughcough
I am a little sick (had to stay home from school)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think parents should heartily encourage the cube as its one of the best forms of brain training around. Surely no-one wants me to discourage faz?


 
dont discourage him jsut tell him to slow down a little to give other people a chance


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Waffo im new and not familiar with the system also i am on my ipod sorry


 So, you are not familar with the system of grammar?
By the way, I'm typing this from my iPhone. 






Dylan said:


> I have found it thanks


 You found it, yet you still did not add a period or comma in that sentence.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 8, 2011)

My dad tries to stop me from doing the cube all the time. I learned in August and after a few months he started to get extremely angry whenever I would start cubing. He thinks it's a waste of time. Recently he hasn't said anything about it though which has been much more helpful. Having someone scream at you while you're cubing is never fun. I just remember the one time I was doing my first Ao100 and he literally was going to like throw me out the window because he wanted to leave to go somewhere and I told him to wait a couple of minutes because I had to finish. Honestly I just think it's ridiculous how mad some people get. It's something I really love to do and it's a great hobby. My brother's away in college but when he gets home he usually says stuff to me too. So, I've officially come to the conclusion that if I want to cube I have to go to my room. As long as you don't lose interest in anything else there should be no reason your mom thinks it's an "unhealthy obsession".


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 8, 2011)

just keep cubing, and after a year they will be annoyed if you don't cube


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 8, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> just keep cubing, and after a year they will be annoyed if you don't cube


 
stop posting.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 8, 2011)

There are so many people posting about his bad grammar, when I have hardly seen any posts on here that actually _have_ perfect grammar.

Dylan, as somebody has stated before, mention to her that you could be spending your free time doing something else, such as drugs, crime, etc. Also, show here your report card, if it is actually good, and show her that it is possibly helping, or not affecting negatively, your grades. My opinion is that you should give her a scrambled Rubik's Cube, and let her [try to] solve it. Also mention to her that there are over 43 quintillion possible positions for a Rubik's Cube to [legitimately] scrambled into. Maybe then she will finally realize that it takes some serious skill, time, patience, and knowledge to be able to solve every single one of those >43 quintillion cube positions. Hope this helped!

Sincerely, John


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> By the way, get a better cube than type A. If you are sure you want a type A, get the A-V. (A 5)


 
A guy on this site directed me to his website they have an offer to A-V cube on buy one get one half price, <----_ coughcoughGRAMMERcouch anyway should i get this for $18 all toghether?


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Can you solve a 3x3x3 in less than 10 minutes?


my 10 time average for the 3x3x3 is 1.20 and i use a cube which is as stiff as something really stiff :| but i really need to get fast at fridrich f2l because it takes me the best part of 45 seconds to do, i need to learn alot more OLL to. So my situation is not really great with my cube.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

No one has tried to stop me and those that try will not prevail.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 8, 2011)

mmm my mother doesnt want me to put in so much time. They respect my hobby and are interested in it. The only thing they dont like is that im spending too much time on it. So my grades are actually lower than last year. But it isnt that big of a deal


----------



## Innocence (Jan 8, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> There are so many people posting about his bad grammar, when I have hardly seen any posts on here that actually _have_ perfect grammar.


 
We're looking for correct syntax for the purpose of helping people to read posts, not _perfect_ grammar.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 8, 2011)

No one will ever stop me. 
My parents are interested in the puzzle. My dad knows how to solve it and my mom is my scrambler. My dad even asks me, "Son, are you sub-20 already? (he knows what sub-x means)". 

They just let me cube as long as it doesn't interfere with my studies.


----------



## clincr (Jan 8, 2011)

My parents seem to be interested and my dad asks me how I'm doing. He was amazed by the V-7 mechanism and I've taught him how to solve the first two layers, despite him considering himself useless. My mum always looks at the new cubes I got from online, and is happy for me to order cubes (with my own money) at it is a hobby most other kids will replace with something much less constructive. Either your parents don't get it, or they eventually will some explanation. Try explaining the mathematics of cubes to them, or as Your Mother said (lol), show that it actually requires some sort of incredible intelligence. Although we all know it doesn't.


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, my parents support my cubing, although my mom does try to make me buy less cubes (I'm actually sort of a cube buying maniac). But just the other night at dinner she said that it was "admirable that I can keep doing what I love, keep my grades up, and juggle with the complications of my life right now".


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> my 10 time average for the 3x3x3 is 1.20 and i use a cube which is as stiff as something really stiff :| but i really need to get fast at fridrich f2l because it takes me the best part of 45 seconds to do, i need to learn alot more OLL to. So my situation is not really great with my cube.


 
Getting a faster cube wont make you perform fridich better, it'll make you turn faster but i guess getting a faster cube could motivate you.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yeah, my parents support my cubing, although my mom does try to make me buy less cubes (I'm actually sort of a cube buying maniac). But just the other night at dinner she said that it was "admirable that I can keep doing what I love, keep my grades up, and juggle with the complications of my life right now".


 my mum wont even let me buy one cube :-(.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Getting a faster cube wont make you perform fridich better, it'll make you turn faster but i guess getting a faster cube could motivate you.


 
Think of the stiffist thing ever (i know it sounds wrong) times it by ten and thats my cube.


----------



## Jostle (Jan 8, 2011)

My mother really supports my cubing, she even learned to solve it herself and is happy to order cubes for me, if I pay her.
In fact, not so long ago, I ordered some stickers *wink* from Izovire. 
Although my brother isn't in to cubing, he accepts me doing it.

One more thing before I click reply; dropped about 20 seconds from my solve in a couple of weeks by just practicing.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

WHAT THE DUCK IS WRONG WITH MY DUCKING MUM!!! Geuse what, now shes only gone and hidden my cube when i tried to have a reasonable conversation about it, now i think i might hide her new 40" tele under my bed!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> A guy on this site directed me to his website they have an offer to A-V cube on buy one get one half price, <----_ coughcoughGRAMMERcouch anyway should i get this for $18 all toghether?


If you don't mind waiting a bit... Alpha Five Fully sealed



Dylan said:


> my 10 time average for the 3x3x3 is 1.20 and i use a cube which is as stiff as something really stiff :| but i really need to get fast at fridrich f2l because it takes me the best part of 45 seconds to do, i need to learn *alot more OLL* to. So my situation is not really great with my cube.


 I can sub 30 on my friends stiffer than stiff cube. Oll really doesn't help that much besides lower move count... You can usually look ahead to the second OLL all edges oriented case.


Dylan said:


> Think of the stiff*e*st thing ever (*I* know it sounds wrong) times it by ten and thats my cube.


One of my cubes had pieces melted together so you couldn't turn some sides.

(You know if you hit the "+ button you can add multiple quotes so you don't have to have 3-4 posts in a row.)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh thankyou


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I can sub 30 on my friends stiffer than stiff cube. Oll really doesn't help that much besides lower move count... You can usually look ahead to the second OLL all edges oriented case.


 
Then should i learn PLL?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think parents should heartily encourage the cube as its one of the best forms of brain training around. Surely no-one wants me to discourage faz?


 
Agreed! With cell phones, iPods, etc...which do not present much mental stimulation, cubing is excellent mental exercise. Perhaps walking her through a solve to show that cubing is not simply repeated movements. Definitey keep your grades up!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Not on long term. Just an occasional "Stop solving that damn cube!" kind of thing.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> WHAT THE DUCK IS WRONG WITH MY DUCKING MUM!!! Geuse what, now shes only gone and hidden my cube when i tried to have a reasonable conversation about it, now i think i might hide her new 45" tele under my bed!


 
Ok, before this turns into a powder keg and explodes, and you never get your cube back, here is how you need to proceed from here.

Your mom obviously has a reason for why she is doing these things. Trust me, she's not doing this for the lulz or because she's bored. Until you discover what that reason is, you will not get your cubes back.

Now that your cubes are taken away, the best thing you can do is to approach your mom and say something along the lines of the following:

"I realize that I've done something that I shouldn't and for that my cubes got taken away. May I ask what I have done wrong, or not done, and what should I do from here? _I am serious about my cubing and would like to have my cubes back_ after I have corrected what I have done wrong or not done."

You're not going to get your cubes back by ranting to us on the forum. You're not going to get your cubes back by ranting to your parents. The only way you *can* get your cubes back is to know what has gone wrong, and why she has taken them away. Don't try to defend yourself at the reason either. When my parents first took my cubes away, and I asked them basically what I told you to ask your parents, I got the answer that my grades were slipping. Rather than say things like "NO THEY AREN'T!!!one!!!eleven" I just said "Ok, so if I pull my grades back up, may I have my cubes back?" The answer to that last question was "Yes."

My $0.02


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ok, before this turns into a powder keg and explodes, and you never get your cube back, here is how you need to proceed from here.
> 
> Your mom obviously has a reason for why she is doing these things. Trust me, she's not doing this for the lulz or because she's bored. Until you discover what that reason is, you will not get your cubes back.
> 
> ...


 
Its because i keep asking why i cant buy a new cube.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 8, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Its because i keep asking why i cant buy a new cube.


 
That's just silly.

If you persistently ask about something when the response is always "no", I don't see why you should keep asking. However, you could try to get out of her why buying a cube isn't allowed. It's a cube, for crying out loud, not a bomb.
If you are annoying her with asking, that's a different thing. As Chris said, ask her what you've done wrong, and ask her what it will take to get it back.


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> That's just silly.
> 
> If you persistently ask about something when the response is always "no", I don't see why you should keep asking. However, you could try to get out of her why buying a cube isn't allowed. It's a cube, for crying out loud, not a bomb.
> If you are annoying her with asking, that's a different thing. As Chris said, ask her what you've done wrong, and ask her what it will take to get it back.


 
he asked _why_ he couldn't get a new cube, not _can_ I get a new cube


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> he asked _why_ he couldn't get a new cube, not _can_ I get a new cube


 
They're DIRECTLY RELATED. Please.
In any case, he didn't post her answer.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 8, 2011)

I think she's afraid you'll be an outcast or something. Just don't cube at school, or in front of girls.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I think she's afraid you'll be an outcast or something. Just don't cube at school, or in front of girls.


 
the girls think im really clever because of it and i have a couple of freinds who cube to.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> (You know if you hit the "+ button you can add multiple quotes so you don't have to have 3-4 posts in a row.)





Dylan said:


> Oh thankyou





Dylan said:


> Then should i learn PLL?


 What happened to the Quote + button?... PLL is rather worth it probably more than OLL.

Chris' $0.02 is something something to look into.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> the girls think im really clever because of it and i have a couple of freinds who cube to.


 
Ask your friends to get you cubes then? You can always leave a cube at their house and go cube there.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 9, 2011)

Or use my method:
--Buy cube
--Hide cube
--Cube at night
--Wake up next morning exhausted


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Or use my method:
> --Buy cube
> 
> 
> ...


How?


----------



## NathanG (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree. You should tell her it's just a hobby. Oh and if she tells you to stop being "silly" tell her that she's silly for throwing away your 7x7. I know that thing's not cheap.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris's $0.02 is a nice thing to do. 
But if she still won't accept it, tell her it's better than sitting in front of a computer for hours and learning nothing.

You may still need to check yourself if you are really addicted to cubing and won't stop for 3-6+ hours.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Or use my method:
> --Buy cube
> --Hide cube
> --Cube at night
> --Wake up next morning exhausted




1 she can see what i buy
2 she will hear at night
3 she has given it back now and im allowed to buy one .


----------



## Lars (Jan 9, 2011)

[3]...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 9, 2011)

One thing that I have found, is that in other countries (take the USA for example)
Parents are more willing to accept that their kids cube
Where as in the UK parents arnt as acceptable


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Its because i keep asking why i cant buy a new cube.


 
Seriously if your mom is being this uptight about buying a better speed cube, no offense or anything but she's being absolutely ridiculous...

...or you could just pay a friend to order one for you. *mischievous face*

EDIT:



Dylan said:


> 1 she can see what i buy
> 2 she will hear at night
> 3 she has given it back now and im allowed to buy one .


 
Never mind then... But if she doesn't let you buy ANOTHER one, you could do the whole pay a friend thing.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Seriously if your mom is being this uptight about buying a better speed cube, no offense or anything but she's being absolutely ridiculous...
> 
> ...or you could just pay a friend to order one for you. *mischievous face*
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah good idea! Thanks .


----------



## jincronics_07 (Jan 9, 2011)

hahaha.DOTA (defence of the ancient) stops me from cubing hahah its fun hahahaa..but im practicing again cubing


----------



## EVH (Jan 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I think she's afraid you'll be an outcast or something. Just don't cube at school, or in front of girls.


 
Solve the cube with your tongue, so hawt.

OT:
Anyway, I think you are making you mother sound unreasonable, just like Chris said figure out why you mother's reason is.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone got a good method for my cube?


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Anyone got a good method for my cube?


 
fridrich. its what the best of the best use.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Or you could do Roux.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 9, 2011)

Or you could do ZZ.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> One thing that I have found, is that in other countries (take the USA for example)
> Parents are more willing to accept that their kids cube
> Where as in the UK parents arnt as acceptable


 
I think you should expand your sample size to more than 1.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

Fridrich is the method that tons of great cubers, like Yu, Erik, and Feliks use... And other top solvers...


----------

